# Free build thread



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Free build is where we all chip in some piece of equipment for someone who currently cannot afford to buy all the stuff required to build a system. Hopefully they will appreciate the generosity and not just pawn the stuff.

Since there has been such an overwhelming response to this idea there will be multiple builds set up for giveaway. Each build will have as many of the components that are normal for a build to complete the install. Each person having something to offer please post it here. To make each build, the first equipment of it's type (amp, sub, etc.) posted will go to the first build then subsequent posting of the same type of equipment will go to the next build (unless there are obvious compatibility issues between components in the list). Three builds is not necessarily the target, but it seems possible as of now.

*Build #1*

HU: Sony CDX-C780 w/EQ
Mids: PE Buyout 6.5"
Tweets: JBL power series tweets
Xovers: Earthquake CR-620
Components amp(s): Lanzar Optihc3004
Sub amp: Kenwood mono
Sub: Custom built DIYMA R12, about 1.25 to 1.5cf sealed
Sub enclosure:
Power wire: Knu power and ground
Speaker wire: 50ft of 14 gauge
Power distribution: distro and fuse holder
RCA's:
Sound deadener: extra "large" sheets of NVX sound deadening
Misc: misc pieces of 1/0 power wire, like doing the big 3 or short ground - IXOS speaker fork terminals (8 terminals)

*Build #2*

HU: Sony CDX-880 w/changer
Mids: Tweets: Xovers: Hertz HSK-165
Components amp(s): Lanzar Optihc3004
Sub amp: MTX Thunder 250D
Sub: Polk 12" DXI124 4ohm DVC
Sub enclosure:
Power wire:
Speaker wire:
Power distribution: distro and fuse holder
RCA's:
Sound deadener: 8 sq ft of SS
Misc: few lengths of 8 and 4 awg KNU power wire 8ga Streetwires fuse holder with 80A and 40A fuses, 4ga ground

*Build #3*

HU:
Mids: Tweets: Xovers: CXS64 component set
Components amp(s):
Sub amp:
Sub: sony sub. 6 ohm svc
Sub enclosure:
Power wire:
Speaker wire:
Power distribution:
RCA's:
Sound deadener:

Once the giveaway entrants have been selected and the equipment lists filled in nicely there will be a poll will be added. Each entrant will be given a number at random. With the poll running for 48 hours the entrant with the highest poll number will be given Build #1. Build #2 for second in polls, build #3 for third. If this is not random enough let me know, but I'll be sharing the entrant numbers with a trusted member of the forums.

If you wish to nominate someone for this build giveaway please post it here.

Thanks to everyone for participating and I'm sure we'd all like to see the creations in the build logs if possible.

If I have overlooked your post or you have any suggestions please PM me.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

These are listed by the date/time they were posted, but not necessarily by the number they will be assigned for the competition.

I would like to nominate my wife 3
My nephew 1
I would like to nominate my Soldier 2
I humbly nominate my buddy Brian 4


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Put my R12 on the list.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/153076-custom-built-diyma-r12.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Edit: you beat me too it Schmiddy


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I can offer up an Earthquake CR-620 electronic crossover. 

* 4 independent fader actions:
* Input
* Low-pass output
* Bandpass output
* High-pass output
* Built-in 20Hz subsonic filter
* Six stereo ouputs
* Input impedance 47kohms
* Frequency response 15Hz to 50kHz
* Distortion less than 0.0005%
* signal to Noise 100dB
* Input sensitivity 250mV to 3 V
* Dimensions 13.5” x 8.4” x 1.5”
* Weight 5 lbs
Front crossover / Rear crossover:

In 3-way mode:

* Low-pass 30Hz to 1.5kHz
* Bandpass (rear) 30Hz to 4kHz
* High-pass (front) 100Hz to 4kHz

In 2-way mode:

* Low-pass 30Hz to 1.5kHz
* High-pass (rear) 30Hz to 4kHz
* High-pass (front) 100Hz to 4kHz
* Slope 18dB/Octave


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a Polk 12" DXI124 4ohm DVC subwoofer I would donate. One of the spider wires needs to be soldered back to one of the terminals together but otherwise in good shape. It's the least I could do for this website. It has given me so much, time to give back.

I also have a few misc pieces of 1/0 power wire. For something like doing the big 3, or a ground for the amplifier in the truck, nothing long enough for a power run to the back.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Sound deadening - 5 sq ft.

Have some older SS deadening that has been a great go to pile for me over the years. Sticks like a champ. Should be enough for for door basic treatment.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Edit: you beat me too it Schmiddy


 All good. I know you have the second amp also, since we discussed letting everyone have a chance to donate, just let me know if/when you think it should be added to the list. We might get past 3 builds.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a set of tweets from the JBL p660c comp set. As well as the crossover if someone has a set of 2ohm mids that would work best with the crossovers as that is what the Mids are in the set.
I also have a few lengths of 8 and 4 awg KNU power wire. OFC...good stuff. Not enough for a run from the batt to the trunk but more than enough to make it from a distro to the amps. I'll measure tomorrow.


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm in for a pair of Morel MT-12 tweeters and their mounting cups.


----------



## DJNight2k (Apr 23, 2012)

I would like to nominate my wife for one of these systems. I posted on the free amp thread originally. I Am the father with the triplets +1. My wife is a saint for being able to handle the kids as well as she does and with the grocery bills etc a decent sound system for her is just not in the budget. She deserves something nice and clean sounding, well rounded and something she can look forward to when she hops in the truck to go to the store or work or wherever. Looks like we are going to be selling the pacifica (just too much $ to keep up) so the build would be going into our 02 Tahoe. The kids would really appreciate it too when we take them to the drive in theater or on road trips. It would really make the movies come to life with something more than the muddy, worn stock stuff that is in there now. I know there are plenty of other worthy entrants and I hope that you will consider her/us when deciding who to get these awesome donated systems to. Regardless of whether we are selected or not, my hat goes off to all those generous enough and willing to donate their equipment to this cause and I hope some day to be able to give back to those in need as well!


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a massive n4 but time frame to access it may be a while as I'm on the road and it's at a friends shop. 

I'll repost if I can talk him into giving it to ups or FedEx and billing me later. He doesnt do PayPal or accept credit cards...ugh

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I'll donate Knu power and ground wire 20ft and 5ft or required Guage. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Here ya go:

2 decks, eq, processor and changer with aux module. You guys let me know what part of this is actually useful and we can narrow this list down, If you just want the radios that's fine I don't want to cause any confusion.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I also have someone I want to nominate. My nephew he's moving from California to live with me in Pennsylvania to start a new life hes leaving his girlfriend and family behind. Hes had a tough life. He was taken from my sister by the state and put into foster care because of my sisters drug use. When he gets here he is only bringing maybe enough to get a really cheap car or truck. Im gonna try and get him a job where I work hopefully. Hes 24 and a good kid. I just want the best for him and his future.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tat2bass (Aug 18, 2012)

I would like to nominate my Soldier for it. His name is PFC Mark Anizan. Great kid. As an NCO I can't really ask for a better Soldier. He does what he is asked and is incredibly respectful. Comes from the same area in North Carolina as myself. Really poor farming area. Doesn't ask for much and works hard for what he does. Unfortunately in the military though, we don't make crap for the first few years. And with the budget cuts they actually cut some of our entitlements and the cost of living in the central coast of Cali is ridiculous. Me and my wife are dual senior NCO's so we are pretty well off. I have him already what I could which was a set of subs that I won on caraudio.com that are garbage but free. Being 18 and wanting a system he was gonna take out a loan. It he has no credit and was gonna do a predatory loan. (Gotta love these companies that hang around military bases that prey in junior enlisted Soldiers that don't know any better). Luckily I found out first and talked him out of it. Like I said before, I would be willing to do a build log so that everyone can see what it would go towards. I can also hook up the donees up with some Army challenge coins as a sort of thanks. They are just big metal decorated coins that we give out some times for accomplishments. Thanks guys for doing this again. It's awesome seeing stuff like this that separates us from other countries. I've been all over and no other country shows the selflessness that we do as a majority.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

So far looks like 3 nominations and lots of great equipment.

Keep it going.


----------



## tat2bass (Aug 18, 2012)

Found a roll of speaker wire. You can put me down for. 50ft of 14 gauge speaker wire.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Btw for the power wire it will be ofc and the person that gets it gets to choose the colors they want

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a lot of spare distro blocks and fuse holders that I have accumulated over the years, I would be glad to donate those for the builds. I will sort through them this afternoon and get a list together. Is all this stuff sent to one person and then then send it in groups to the individual people, or do we send our stuff to each of the 3 recipients?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I figure it would be easier and cheaper shipping just to send it directly. Once we find out who gets what I will PM each person on the list with shipping info.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I have a lot of spare distro blocks and fuse holders that I have accumulated over the years, I would be glad to donate those for the builds. I will sort through them this afternoon and get a list together. Is all this stuff sent to one person and then then send it in groups to the individual people, or do we send our stuff to each of the 3 recipients?


Prob best we all send it straight to the recipients. That is my thought. Cut down on shipping costs overall.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

I've got some install stuff (at least fuse holders) that I need to document. Possibly battery terminals too.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

You can go ahead an put my Illusion Carbon C4 passive crossovers down for Build 2, to go with the Morel MT-12 tweeters. So long as you guys agree they would be a good fit. If you agree... I'll kill my classified ad.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't want to be the one to make that decision, but it looks like they will work.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

i'll donate that sony sub. 6 ohm svc and very efficient.100-150 watts will be plenty. 10" 
ill post a pic when i get home.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Go ahead and include them. If anyone feels strongly that they will not work well, perhaps they might pair up will with whatever shows up for build 3.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

foreman said:


> i'll donate that sony sub. 6 ohm svc and very efficient.100-150 watts will be plenty. 10"
> ill post a pic when i get home.


If that sub goes towards one of the systems and we need a sub amp, I have a small old school MTX Thunder 250 that would work well for it.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't know anything about the sub, just want to make sure it's enough that the person will use it.


I am adding 2 boxes of IXOS speaker fork terminals (8 terminals) that Mic gave to me.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Its not going to win any spl contest, but its a great SQ sub that gets better than fill in loud with low power. Give me a few i'll post a pic. Came out of a home sub cabinet.

Sub is a bit dusty but i'll clean it. No idea how the dust cap got a push... 
http://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab288/slipperywly/0926131728_zpsd6e8b3f8.jpg

http://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab288/slipperywly/0926131728a_zps2506c838.jpg


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Added. Thanks!


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

I can't afford to cover entire shipping, but if the person who wins wants to pay, I have a CXS64 component set with a replaced surround on one of the 6.5's. The tweets and xovers and other mid are perfect tho. Set functions 100%.

Willing to give away for free.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

If you want to do this I'll pay the shipping. How did you replace the surround?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

You can see his CXS64s here schmiddr2

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/150183-scanspeak-18w4434g-7-mids-id-cxs64-v2-comp-set-low-prices.html


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks. I bet it works fine, but I'm checking on a OEM repair job.

Also, everyone please list the depth of the mids you post so we can know whether it will fit their car before shipping it out.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a 10" subwoofer box carpet in rough shape I could donate, but it doesnt make too much sense because of the shipping weight. Random new boxes are on ebay for like $30~ shipped, and me shipping the box I have would likely be around 20-30 anyways.

so i guess either the guys who get chosen for these systems build their own boxes to spec for the subwoofers given, or they buy random sealed/ported boxes on ebay, or someone buys a box and has it drop shipped....

too bad i dont have a 12" box to go with the 12" polk I have. then I could ship it all together.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Thats the reason I brought up maybe local people to the winners could donate time to help with the installation

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Maybe i didnt read close, but when and where do we ship? I assume we will ship to the winner once decided, but just making sure.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

krisfnbz, I agree. It's not reasonable to ship a box, but I put it on the list in case someone wanted to or was local.

foreman,



schmiddr2 said:


> I figure it would be easier and cheaper shipping just to send it directly. Once we find out who gets what I will PM each person on the list with shipping info.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:




schmiddr2 said:


> krisfnbz, I agree. It's not reasonable to ship a box, but I put it on the list in case someone wanted to or was local.
> 
> foreman,


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

I humbly nominate my buddy Brian. He's a 30yr old guy with 3 little girls who just moved to the desert. He delivers pizza 40+ hrs a week and has NOTHING to listen to, not even stock radio. He's a musician who loves music, and the only time he should be listening to it, he can't. ****, he went all summer in phoenix with no AC! he's too humble or shy to ever ask, so im asking for him. if he gets selected, i promise to take pics of the build thread showing all the progress and the man in question, who, if you met him, would love him. i would donate to the thread, but i plan on giving all i can to my friend Brian.

thanks, Brett


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Brett.


Bump for more equipment.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Im asking around at my work if anyone wants to donate equipment also

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok, here is what I have. I will be using one more more distro/fuse holders when I add another amp in my truck, but there should still be plenty for 1 or 2 cars.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice JOey! 

Looks like I am getting some pretty serious interest in the Illusion crossovers. If they do end up selling, I'll commit at least a pair of the Parts Express Buyout 6.5" mids.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Ok, the Illusion crossovers ended up selling and have been shipped out. Put me down for two sets of the parts express 4 ohm buyout mids instead. That should finish out the component sets for builds 1 and 2. I've also got an old Coustic Power Logic Component Amp 102. I'll try and get it tested to see if it is fully functional. If it is, I'll donate it to the cause as well.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Updated.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Bump this up


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I placed the order for the Parts Express mids last night. They should be here this week.


----------



## tat2bass (Aug 18, 2012)

When will the poll and voting take place?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

We need some sub amps, if anybody has any they could contribute, that would be great.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Also, Schmiddr2, can you remove the Illusion crossovers from Build #2? They have been sold.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

After all 3 systems are put together and we have 10 individuals to choose from.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Will someone PM me about this when it comes to the part where I have to ship the stuff? I don't want to forget...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

^ me too I was just going to say that same thing, I stay pretty busy and dont want to miss something. Just let us know when we need to ship.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Will someone PM me about this when it comes to the part where I have to ship the stuff? I don't want to forget...





deeppinkdiver said:


> ^ me too I was just going to say that same thing, I stay pretty busy and dont want to miss something. Just let us know when we need to ship.


Ditto, I also have the cross the overs to go with the tweets.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Of course. I'll PM everyone their person and address.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

If no one has a sub amp(s) they can donate, can someone setup a Paypal account that we can all contribute a few bucks to? $5-$10 each from a several people would probably buy a small sub amp, right?


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

That would be perfect for people that want to help but cant afford to give a lot. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

PPI_GUY said:


> If no one has a sub amp(s) they can donate, can someone setup a Paypal account that we can all contribute a few bucks to? $5-$10 each from a several people would probably buy a small sub amp, right?


Great idea.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

If we dont want to setup a paypal account. You guys can send it to me. Then we can decide on what amp to purchase. 

Mine is Scottn29 (@) aol.com

Of course put that together. I broke it up so the bots wont spam me.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a 10" IDQ10v2 with one working coil, would that do any good? Also had a small sub amp, but I need to test...


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Let me see what I have lying around. I like where this is heading. Its always good to have a little positive karma on your side.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's what I can offer:

8ga Streetwires fuse holder
4ga ground
80amp AGU fuse (2) (Streetwires, gold plated ends)
40amp AGU fuse (Streetwires, gold plated ends)
2/0ga ring terminal (copper, not pictured)


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome! Was thinking about ending this soon but it might have to stay up a little longer if we can fill in some more spots on the lists.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

schmiddr2 said:


> Awesome! Was thinking about ending this soon but it might have to stay up a little longer if we can fill in some more spots on the lists.


Do we have a confirmed Paypal account setup that we can donate a few dollars each and hopefully come up with enough to buy a couple of small sub amps, RCA's and whatever else is needed?
I think a lot of people who don't have any of the equip/acc needed would contribute something if that were in place.


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

schmiddr2 said:


> Awesome! Was thinking about ending this soon but it might have to stay up a little longer if we can fill in some more spots on the lists.


Is there a reason it can't be an ongoing thread?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I had no idea you were going to become a vendor Scott. What all do you sell?

I think we should send any money to Scott's Paypal as stated in post #61.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

How many nominations have been submitted?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

schmiddr2 said:


> I had no idea you were going to become a vendor Scott. What all do you sell?
> 
> I think we should send any money to Scott's Paypal as stated in post #61.


We can use my paypal. That is fine with me. Just post a note along with payment what it is for and I will post confirmation of receiving anybodies payment in this thread. 


We are bringing in and distributing Ground Zero products. So we are Ground Zero USA


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We are bringing in and distributing Ground Zero products. So we are Ground Zero USA


I had seen the name change and thought that might be what was going on. Now the question becomes, how come no big announcement thread in here? 

Industry Shop Talk - Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

rton20s said:


> I had seen the name change and thought that might be what was going on. Now the question becomes, how come no big announcement thread in here?
> 
> Industry Shop Talk - Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum


Its coming. We just have a plethora of stuff going on right now. I just have to get some images resized for our banner and we will get our sub-forum going. Right now I am focusing mainly on the website, which is getting closer by the day.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

fast94tracer said:


> How many nominations have been submitted?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


4. Ive been on the road a lot so no time to make the proper list, but i will do it sunday.


----------



## JCJetta (Mar 28, 2013)

I have an MTX Thunder250D I can donate for a decent little sub amp.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Bump this up. Hopefully we can get this wrapped up shortly.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, I was hoping to do this sooner than later. Looks like we have 2 decent builds so far.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

If these builds are local to me I would like to offer help with the install. I am pressed for time with finals and work but would like to see it done right.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I help also if its someone near me

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Joey and Astrotex. Please discuss which parts you each would like to add to each build. The build list is current and I will update after hearing from you guys.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

A poll will be put up to help us randomly select the winner. It appears we will have 2 builds nearly complete. There will be 4 poll choices for the 4 nominations. Each nomination will be assigned a number 1-4. I will entrust these numbers with 3 other people on the forums. The highest chosen number in the poll will receive "Build 1", and the second highest chosen number will receive "Build 2". I wish we had more to give away to help all 4 nominations, but such is not the case.

I used a random number generator to select the nominee number and the poll number order.

The 2 winners will be chosen Sunday evening. I will PM the user who nominated a winner for the address so I can forward it to the members donating.

Please have the person receiving the items post some form of feedback about their experience and how they enjoy them. A build log would be exceptional.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

you know, regardless of the outcome, i am really stoked about this and i feel it's one of the coolest things the community has done. kinda makes me feel proud of what we do, ya know? and truthfully, it's not the system that the recipients get, it's a long time of getting to hear music the way it was supposed to be heard and gives them an experience, not a thing. can't wait til sunday!


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

schmiddr2 said:


> Joey and Astrotex. Please discuss which parts you each would like to add to each build. The build list is current and I will update after hearing from you guys.


Everything I showed is a candidate, so whatever I have that fits a build I will contribute.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok thanks. I have added your items to build 2.

Joey, please decide what you want to donate to build 1.


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow this is a realy cool idea!
I have a pair of tang band bamboo 3" with a small puncture in one of the surrounds, as well as a pair of SLS 6.5" midbass drivers.
Both used less than a year and play great.


----------



## Donanon (Sep 13, 2013)

Hope I'm not too late here. I'd like to offer a multimeter to the pot. Who ever wins one of the build packages can PM me and I'll order the meter and have it delivered to their address.

D.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Both are very generous offers.

I don't think anyone will be doing a 3-way build or else these items might be fought over.

I will PM you the person to ship the meter to as I'm sure one of them will not have one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Its great to see people voting, keep it up guys


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I may have a clarion crossover I could give up. I'll post the exact model later

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a single older alpine passive crossover I could send along with the subwoofer, and misc wiring... dont know where the other one went....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

schmiddr2 said:


> Ok thanks. I have added your items to build 2.
> 
> Joey, please decide what you want to donate to build 1.


Oopps.. sorry, I haven't followed this like I should.. I said PM me any important stuff.. lol.... 

Any of the stuff in the picture is available. I would need to know specifics on what gauge wire was being used for the main power and what gauge would be used for the distro to amps. Let me know that info and I will send the appropriate parts when the time comes...


----------



## asoggysponge (May 14, 2013)

If I can find a class D monoblock with a subsonic filter soon I'll have an RF 300-1 to donate as a sub amp.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

These were the numbers assigned to each entrant,

I would like to nominate my wife 3
My nephew 1
I would like to nominate my Soldier 2
I humbly nominate my buddy Brian 4

So it looks like we have our two winners. Brian will get build 1 and DJNight2Ks wife will get build 2.

Since we did not get a crossover for build 2, I will post a WTB in the classifieds for a set and have them sent with the other stuff.

I wish we had more to give to the other guys. I am glad they were nominated because they sound like deserving people. We will keep them in mind if we start a second one of these threads, but to be honest I have no idea if that will happen or not.


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

^^Awesome.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Another missing factor here are sub amps. I know Scott has suggested he can get a couple for reasonable if we can get enough money together.

sponge, that would be great. Then we would only need 1 amp. Let us know.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

schmiddr2 said:


> Another missing factor here are sub amps. I know Scott has suggested he can get a couple for reasonable if we can get enough money together.
> 
> sponge, that would be great. Then we would only need 1 amp. Let us know.


Yes, I have a Kenwood mono with the sigma servo on it, its like [email protected] and I ahve a MTX Thunder 250 that is about [email protected] I am more than happy to donate them if they are needed.

Congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well I am afraid they do need it, but you have donated quite a bit already. I think you should not have to do so much, but I'm about to buy some crossovers for build 2.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

schmiddr2 said:


> Well I am afraid they do need it, but you have donated quite a bit already. I think you should not have to do so much, but I'm about to buy some crossovers for build 2.


If its needed, its needed. I have no use for them. GZ gear is going in my car.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I've got an old school Coustic XM-1 crossover that I'll donate if it's acceptable. It's a simple 2-way but, more than glad to throw it in.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok, well I'll add them to the builds Scott.

ppiguy, thanks for the offer but I imagine all the amps have usable crossover adjustments, but it could be nice to have precise XO points. So I'll leave it up to the 2 winners if they think they can use it.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

schmiddr2 said:


> Ok, well I'll add them to the builds Scott.
> 
> ppiguy, thanks for the offer but I imagine all the amps have usable crossover adjustments, but it could be nice to have precise XO points. So I'll leave it up to the 2 winners if they think they can use it.


I'm sure you're right about the amps having crossovers. Should I just send Scott a donation to go toward offsetting the cost of his contributions?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll let Scott answer, but IMO yes. Thanks for the offers.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the updates schmiddr2. Are you going to PM those of us who donated addresses where we are to ship the gear?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes. I'll request addresses today and send them out when I hear from them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

PPI_GUY said:


> Should I just send Scott a donation to go toward offsetting the cost of his contributions?



If you would like to, that would be appreciated by me, it will help me pay for some of the shipping  Paypal is [email protected]


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

I just tested the MT-12's to ready them for boxing for Build #2 and one of them is distorting. Possibly some crap in the dome or worse.

I have a set of Post-2008 Hertz HSK-165's I'll be subbing instead. It has the HV165L 6.5" mids, the crossovers, and the HT25 tweeters. The only caveats are that there are no grills for the mids, and there is no hardware for the tweeters so they will have to be flush-mounted unless someone has the hardware for the HT25 tweeters. 

I'm not using them, and I'll get pennies on the dollar for them in a sale, so I'll just go ahead and donate them.

If this sounds okay, let me know, otherwise, I'll try and source another pair of tweeters out of pocket.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> If you would like to, that would be appreciated by me, it will help me pay for some of the shipping  Paypal is [email protected]


I sent Scott a few dollars just to help him with shipping. Anybody else that can do the same, please do so!


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

^^Done.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

If Kriszilla is going to donate the complete HSK component set for build 2, I would just withdraw one of the sets of PE raw drivers. I would offer them up to help build 3 get going, but it looks like there is already a component set ready to go there. 

I guess, what I am saying is... Schmiddr2, just let me know what you would like me to do with the mids. Doesn't make a difference to me one way or the other.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Im sure shipping on my donations will be several bucks, I knew that when I signed on.. I have no problem with it.

Awaiting PM for who and where to send what.

Thanks again, im happy we were able to ALL come together to make this a great early xmas gift for four different meaningful causes!


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I think the Hertz would be really nice and it means I would not have to buy crossovers for that build. I will add them to the build and thank you for your generosity.

Very nice with the donations fellas. I'll be adding too.

rton, I think they should still work good for build 1. We are a ways off from build 3 by the looks of it and someone offered their ID CXS comps for that one (assuming they didn't sell them after seeing only 2 builds being done).

I am waiting on replys from both people for shipping info. Soon as I know you will get a PM.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks Michael and Mark. I appreciate it.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i lost track of this thread, i have a few extra "large" sheets of NVX sound deadening i would be happy to ship 1 to each of the 2 or 3 builds. I also have a couple of electronic crossovers, and a rockford BLD...but those items are probably less desirable. Just PM me an address.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i have a Clarion MCD360 active crossover that i can throw in


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Might be able to use that crossover with these,



southpawskater said:


> Wow this is a realy cool idea!
> I have a pair of tang band bamboo 3" with a small puncture in one of the surrounds, as well as a pair of SLS 6.5" midbass drivers.
> Both used less than a year and play great.


Just add a .20mH inductor and some tweets to make a 3way. Not sure either of the people left would want to do this kind of install though.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Message sent to members donating to build 2.

I'm waiting on brett to reply about special shipping instructions, but I'm sure I'll have them some time tomorrow.


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

Message with address received. I'll have the Hertz comps shipped out to him after the next couple of days. I'm doing the closing paperwork on my new house tomorrow so the next couple of days will be understandably hectic.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> If you would like to, that would be appreciated by me, it will help me pay for some of the shipping  Paypal is [email protected]


done.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

krisfnbz said:


> done.


Thanks!!!


----------



## DJNight2k (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello everyone, I just wanted to give a really big thank you for all those who have donated to make these builds possible. My wife is going to be stoked when build#2 gets installed in our Tahoe! Anyone know before I go searching if an enclosure exists that fits in the factory sub location (2002 Chevy Tahoe Not bose) for a 12" sub? Not a huge deal if not, just want to keep things compact and clean looking and out of reach of the poking and prodding my 3 5 year olds have a tendency to do to electronic things. Once again, I want to say thanks to all those who have donated and I look forward to building this system! Looks like I am going to need some RCA's and power wire if anyone knows of any on the cheap, send me a pm. Thanks!


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have sent addresses for both winners to all members donating items. IF for some reason you did not get a PM then PM me or post here.

DJ, I'm sure we can come up with something before this weekend.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

I just broke the news to my friend Bryan and he was beside himself with disbelief. He's never won anything in his life, not kidding, and this was a first! Thank you to all of you for donating. There will be a build log, eventually, trust me.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Just received the shipping PM. It will be next week before I have the extra cash to ship the tweets. 
I really don't wanna cheap out and USPS. I despise them. So I'll wait a week and gey yjem shipped through UPS if that's good with all parties involved.


----------



## DJNight2k (Apr 23, 2012)

Awesome Brett! He sounds like he really deserves and will appreciate it! And Schmiddr2 no giant rush, going to take a while for everything to get here anyway I am sure, then a little time to plan it all out and get things going. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Got the PM. Brett, I'm out of town tomorrow, but I should be able to get the mids shipped off before this weekend. Can't wait to see the build logs.


----------



## Donanon (Sep 13, 2013)

Got the PM, the meter is on it's way from Amazon to Brett.


D.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Got the PM, I'll send the fuse holder and 40 and 80amp fuses this weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

My stuff will be going out early next week, Tuesday most likely when I get back from Finals.


----------



## JCJetta (Mar 28, 2013)

Most likely this weekend here. Hopefully I'll have time. Also have DIY home audio projects to work on as well, so that is my motivation to get my work-work done!


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

DJNight2k said:


> Looks like I am going to need some RCA's and power wire


Ant (DIYMA) has donated the RCA's.


----------



## DJNight2k (Apr 23, 2012)

schmiddr2 said:


> Ant (DIYMA) has donated the RCA's.


Awesome! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I guess only 4 guage will be needed so now I need to know colors wanted

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Crossover sent to brett today


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

Hertz HSK165's shipped out to DJNight2k today.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^ Awesome guys!


RCA's, terminals, and sound deadener shipped.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Parts Express buyout mids shipped out to Brett today.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Is everyone getting their shipments out alright?

Are things showing up for you 2 guys?


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

I have to find the polk subwoofer in my house, it is in a box somewhere. I have been a little busy with work lately.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

i'll try and get down to the leasing office and check today


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I ended up having to go out of town for the weekend, i will go to Fedex after boxing up first thing in the morning when I get off work to ship the decks.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

brett said:


> i'll try and get down to the leasing office and check today


Dangit! I forgot to write "deliver to leasing office" on the package with the mids. Hopefully they still make it to you. Let me know if there is an issue. I have the tracking number at home, but I believe they are scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

R12 is on the way via fedex #582261210000115


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Fuses and fuse holder sent today. Tracking information sent to DJNight2k.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

mids and crossover arrived yesterday; thanks guys


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Winner #1 and #2 radios and accessories shipped. Sending tracking in just a minute


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I will get mine out tomorrow hopefully. Just getting back to work after being gone for a few days.


----------



## Donanon (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi brett,

FedEx is showing the Meter as delivered, have you seen it yet?


D.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I need to know colors wanted on power wire so I can purchase I will be ordering from knukonceptz 4gauge ofc please goto site and choose so I can order.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

fast94tracer said:


> I need to know colors wanted on power wire so I can purchase I will be ordering from knukonceptz 4gauge ofc please goto site and choose so I can order.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


Hey... donators choice. Give 'em the good stuff! 
Knukonceptz product detail for KOLOSSUS KANDY 4 GAUGE PINK POWER/GROUND WIRE


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Maybe pink and purple

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DJNight2k (Apr 23, 2012)

The wire is just for build #1 correct? I would go blue/black if its build 2 as well but IIRC it was just for 1. 

I have received the components, speaker terminals, fuses and holder, deadener, rca's and stereo/changer so far. Thank you to all who donated again!!


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I will figure out the power wire deal. How long does it need to be?


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

I should have those tweets shipped out tomorrow too.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

wire color does not matter to; beggars can't be choosers, ya know.

so far the mids, crossover, meter and sub have arrived. all came very quick and packed nicely! i wouldn't hesitate to do further business with any of these individuals. thank you all very much!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Amps are boxed and labeled. They will be in UPS system later this eve after my UPS driver picks them up.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

just ordered power wire should be on its way soon


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

schmiddr2 said:


> Is everyone getting their shipments out alright?
> 
> Are things showing up for you 2 guys?


i have been slacking on my shipment of the noise deadener..work gets very busy this time of year getting a ski resort open for the winter.

i will get my boxes together this weekend.

EDIT: i just noticed wire was needed, i have a 5 ft piece of KNU 4g ground...any one need it? possibly a matching 4ga blue wire too.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> i have been slacking on my shipment of the noise deadener..work gets very busy this time of year getting a ski resort open for the winter.
> 
> i will get my boxes together this weekend.
> 
> EDIT: i just noticed wire was needed, i have a 5 ft piece of KNU 4g ground...any one need it? possibly a matching 4ga blue wire too.


Yeah, send it to DJ. Now all I need to find is enough to do the battery run. I'll PM you the shipping info.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Can the R12's delivery be confirmed? According to fedex, there was a delivery exception and it was delivered to someone other than recipient yet still says delivered?



> 11:36 am
> Delivered
> Phoenix, AZ
> 11:36 am
> ...


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

r12 is safe and sound! i picked it up at the leasing office, along with everything else thus far. seriously, thank you, that sub is really beefy!

i dont have any experience or knowledge on that sub, i might need your advice on what the optimal box type/size would be. 

still yet to arrive;tweeters, amps, deadening (just read the other post, no worries) and wiring, which i've already postponed to see exactly what i'll be needing.

so far i have mids, crossover, sub, meter, deck and eq.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay good! Got a little worried for a second there. That particular sub will feel comfortable and perform well in about 1.25 to 1.5cf sealed.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

If I get my products from amazon, I'll fill build 3 with whatever i can.

That will include 1 10 JBL Mkii, 1 5 channel amp, and p660 components.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

I could not find the polk subwoofer I originally wanted to donate, my gf may have thrown it out. I went online and bought a newer version to fullfill my commitment.

DXi1240DVC - Car Subwoofers | Polk Audio®

it is being drop shipped to greg likely early next week.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Heres the tracking number for power cable 9405511899560534698025

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJNight2k (Apr 23, 2012)

schmiddr2 said:


> I will figure out the power wire deal. How long does it need to be?


Umm going from batt to rear of tahoe.. so I'd say at LEAST 15' prob closer to 20 to leave some room for curves etc..


----------



## DJNight2k (Apr 23, 2012)

krisfnbz said:


> I could not find the polk subwoofer I originally wanted to donate, my gf may have thrown it out. I went online and bought a newer version to fullfill my commitment.
> 
> DXi1240DVC - Car Subwoofers | Polk Audio®
> 
> it is being drop shipped to greg likely early next week.


Got it today.. Thank you very much! I really appreciate that you were willing to do that even though you couldn't find the original. My hat goes off to you! :hat:
:bowdown:


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

DJNight2k said:


> Got it today.. Thank you very much! I really appreciate that you were willing to do that even though you couldn't find the original. My hat goes off to you! :hat:
> :bowdown:


awesome. Are you going to make a build thread when you install everything?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I am showing all of the amps were delivered, please verify.


----------



## JCJetta (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm going to go ahead and _require_ that there be lots of progress pics when the builds commence. 

I'm actually getting really excited for them!


----------



## DJNight2k (Apr 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I am showing all of the amps were delivered, please verify.


Yes to mine. Thank you very much!



krisfnbz said:


> awesome. Are you going to make a build thread when you install everything?


Yes I will once I plan things out and figure out an enclosure and where to put it for the sub. Need to keep it somewhat hidden to keep cargo space available. Thinking of seeing how much room I can find if I pull out the stock 8" sub from the rear well and perhaps make a custom fiberglass enclosure for the 12. Looks like I need around .88cf sealed for the polk dxi1240dvc. Anyone have any experience doing a tahoe sub enclosure in the "factory" position?


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

So some things have changed on my end of things. I will have some tweets shipped out to Bret by the end of the week but it will not be the JBL's.
I'm uploading a few pics of the replacement tweets right now.
I'm gonna say it's most def a pretty big upgrade compared to the JBL's.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone recognize these? They have been painted smoke grey.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^ Cool. I don't know what they are, but sounds like they're something good.


DJ, what color wire will she prefer? Knu Kandy colors.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...anspeak-d2904-6000-half-year-impressions.html

I have also soldered leads directly to these. I broke the mounting tabs like two days after I got them.

Not my review but it is the reason I got these about a year ago. 
They should be good with any crossover that was made for a 4 ohm driver and he can mount them literally where ever he wants. Kicks, A-pillar, sails, off axis, on axis doesn't really matter with these.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

i did receive the amps. actually tested the lanzar tonight in my car. not a bad little amp. it was used to power my audible physics ar3k's from 250 on up. i had the amp bridged and ran it for about an hour or so doing a little tuning with it. i can hear it get a little harsh when you turn the volume up considerably. compared to the massive nx4 i regularly use, the power seemed a tad better. similar noise floor, but the sound was a little warmer and more forgiving, whereas my massives seem more clinical, but tend to underachieve in the upper regions. lets put it his way, bryan has himself a more than capable amp that could hold its own in any well tuned car.

as far as the kenwood, i did a little research and found the manual online. from what i can tell, its a fairly simple install, just a couple extra steps. still, wouldn't mind chatting about the particulars in person, sometime if possible.

the power wire is.... interesting


----------



## DJNight2k (Apr 23, 2012)

schmiddr2 said:


> DJ, what color wire will she prefer? Knu Kandy colors.


Id say either pink/purple or purple/black (power/ground).


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey I asked what colors would be wanted and since I got no response I went with something that would stand out 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

lol. As long as it supports the same current demands, the color is just a reminder of + or -.

I guess I need to PM DJ to find out what color he wants. I was going to send him pink, but to assume a woman wants pink is not fair.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I sent pink and purple

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJNight2k (Apr 23, 2012)

schmiddr2 said:


> lol. As long as it supports the same current demands, the color is just a reminder of + or -.
> 
> I guess I need to PM DJ to find out what color he wants. I was going to send him pink, but to assume a woman wants pink is not fair.


I Replied on page 7 of the post. pink/purple is good or purple/black


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

My bad, how'd I miss that??. Pink will be ordered on Monday. Someone should have sent some black ground cable. If it did not show up please help me figure out who it was and I'll PM them. Listed as "4ga ground" and "few lengths of 8 and 4 awg KNU power wire"


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

brett said:


> i did receive the amps. actually tested the lanzar tonight in my car. not a bad little amp. it was used to power my audible physics ar3k's from 250 on up. i had the amp bridged and ran it for about an hour or so doing a little tuning with it. i can hear it get a little harsh when you turn the volume up considerably. compared to the massive nx4 i regularly use, the power seemed a tad better. similar noise floor, but the sound was a little warmer and more forgiving, whereas my massives seem more clinical, but tend to underachieve in the upper regions. lets put it his way, bryan has himself a more than capable amp that could hold its own in any well tuned car.
> 
> as far as the kenwood, i did a little research and found the manual online. from what i can tell, its a fairly simple install, just a couple extra steps. still, wouldn't mind chatting about the particulars in person, sometime if possible.
> 
> the power wire is.... interesting



We can chat, I will drop you a PM with my number. Sorry for the delayed reply.


----------



## DJNight2k (Apr 23, 2012)

schmiddr2 said:


> My bad, how'd I miss that??. Pink will be ordered on Monday. Someone should have sent some black ground cable. If it did not show up please help me figure out who it was and I'll PM them. Listed as "4ga ground" and "few lengths of 8 and 4 awg KNU power wire"


Have not gotten any wire yet from anyone. Looks like thomasluke was the member who mentioned that. 
Thanks


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Power wire ordered. 20ft. 4ga. Knu Pink OFC. Shipping direct to you from Amazon.

Tracking: http://www.stamps.com/shipstatus/submit/?confirmation=9405511899560983944773

I am checking on the people who mentioned having ground and/or short lengths of wire.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

DJNight2k said:


> Have not gotten any wire yet from anyone. Looks like thomasluke was the member who mentioned that.
> Thanks





schmiddr2 said:


> Power wire ordered. 20ft. 4ga. Knu Pink OFC. Shipping direct to you from Amazon.
> 
> I am checking on the people who mentioned having ground and/or short lengths of wire.


Sorry guys I have really been dragging my feet on this. I can't seem to get off early in time to drop it. 
I'll be leaving early in the morning to make the drop.
Schmiddy I'll need a pm on the dj's addy though I only have the one for Brett.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Think we got it squared away. Thanks Luke.


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

I've got a bunch of odds and ends I can donate. RCAs, distribution blocks, a knukoncepts mini anl fuse holder, zip ties, zip tie anchors, lots of #8 screws for mounting speakers etc. into wood/anchors...I've got the quick anchors...lot's more ****.

I may have a pair of dayton rs 125s I can donate also. I just need to pull the trigger on a nice set to replace them. I'd like to go smaller, like 3-4" as well because of off axis response. Was trying the budget route and while they sound great, I know I need a smaller driver. I also want it louder without distorting.

Who needs some of this stuff?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

That's a nice offer. I would PM them to ask. Maybe ask Brett first on the RCAs since I know DJ got some brand new ones from Ant.

And if you want it louder without distorting then smaller might not be the most productive choice. But the Faital at PE is worth a look.


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

schmiddr2 said:


> That's a nice offer. I would PM them to ask. Maybe ask Brett first on the RCAs since I know DJ got some brand new ones from Ant.
> 
> And if you want it louder without distorting then smaller might not be the most productive choice. But the Faital at PE is worth a look.


I've been in contact with the lucky guy. He'll get to choose a couple things and I'll save stuff for the next one.

I actually have a pair of faital pro 3fe22 sitting next to me. I'm going to make little 1 liter enclosures for them to separate them from my 8" midbass which is also in the door. They only need to play 500 and up.

I'm not sure why I don't just try them. It will give me something to do tonight.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm sorry guys I just started a new job at a local shop and completely forgot about ya'll.
But you will have some badass tweeters and a some Knu and Memphis 8awg on the way.
I'll try and get a 10 or 15 foot solid piece of the Memphis wire instead of the shorter lengths of Knu. 
That way you'll have more options when you start mounting your amps.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Again I'm REALLY SORRY I know this is like the third or fourth delay on my end. It will be last.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Anything come to fruition with this yet?


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

I just found this thread and think it's a great idea.
Is it still going on?

I have a Schosche 1 ==> 4 maxi-fused distribution block (and up to 4 50-amp fuses) and an RCA I could contribute. Also a few feet of some random power, remote and speaker wires - but I don't now whom to contact first. 
Let me know and I'm glad to help out.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

The issue with getting another build together is not the small items but the big items (amps and HU). If we can get those then we can move on to build 3.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

just as an update on build 1, it's kind of stalled out, but wholly intended to resume. being that neither bryan or i have a proper work space, light has been limited, it's been cold, and he and i's schedules are completely conflicting, it's left us with no time to coordinate any build effort.

one thing, however, that we've been mulling over is the h/u situation. we've had donated a very nice sony unit, but being that it's a little older and not compatible with today's smart devices, we were thinking about getting another unit. the sony h/u that we have now can be donated or exchanged for something newer/cheaper, or i can just donate it one of the other builds that haven't received a h/u yet?


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

^ yeah sorry about that h/u. I wondered if that was going to be an issue with the new age tech compatability for the end user. I do have a xpd-210 processor that is designed to be used with those and would improve processing but not help on the ipod end of things.


----------



## PteDefcon (Jan 10, 2014)

Just wanted to pop in here and say that I think this is a really great idea you guys are doing. I wish I had something I could offer to send you guys to help out, but all I have is some praise and respect.

Mad props!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey gents, tell me exactly what you are in need of please.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I've still got the two pairs of PE mids as well.


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

Sony CDX-GT6201P 2008 CD HU with iPod connector and aux input (3.5mm jack).
Comes with manual, remote and a Toyota harness adaptor.

6.5" component set, Polk Audio MMC6500 complete and working.

I'm moving in 8 weeks, it's got to go. Soon.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a Pioneer DEH-x7500s basicallt new, probably like 2 hours of play time one it, that needs a good home and about 15 feet of random 4gauge I could add. do we ship this stuff somewhere? I really should read through this i guess.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> Hey gents, tell me exactly what you are in need of please.


If you read the first post you'll see the builds listed and what they already have and need


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

REGULARCAB said:


> I have a Pioneer DEH-x7500s basicallt new, probably like 2 hours of play time one it, that needs a good home and about 15 feet of random 4gauge I could add. do we ship this stuff somewhere? I really should read through this i guess.




^ I think I can make this work, if you're still willing? And, then I can re-route the hu that i currently have to one of the other builds. (i don't want to sell it as i refuse to profit from any of this).

finbar, that goes to you as well. i could use the hu and the comp set as ive planned to use those pe mids for the rears and haven't, as of yet, received any tweeters so the front stage is incomplete.

let me know what you guys think!

thank you so much for the offer


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

Let me know the shipping details, I can ship Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

what is the end result with this thread? Did the people we sent stuff to actually follow through and make a build log etc? I cant even remember who I sent the Polk sub too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I was just thinking about this the other day. I hope to see some builds with the gear that was donated.


----------



## DJNight2k (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm waiting still on some ground wire that was donated but supposedly had some ups issues and also figuring out a sub enclosure that will work for my Tahoe and not take up cargo space. Will def. Post pics etc when i get the build underway. Also cold and snowy where i am, not the best time to be tearing the truck apart.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

our build is still scheduled, just haven't had much time recently. a build log will definitely follow, i promise!


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

update; finbar was nice enough to donate the sony hu and the polk components, all but completing the setup. items were shipped and received very, very quickly and seem to be in very good condition; thanks finbar!

so, who needs a hu?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I think I will donate my newly purchased JBL GTO5355 and would like to mention diy.phil as part of the reason for this (see post: generous gift he gave me.). It's a 5-channel (55W x 4 + 360W x 1 @2ohm), so keep that in mind when donating.

Next in line:


My nephew 1
I would like to nominate my Soldier 2


----------



## Duncanbullet (Sep 19, 2013)

^^ sorry for the confusion but is that for anybody or just the people in the poll??


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Thank you too Josh (schmiddr2). You are very kind to give away a nice amp!!


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I would like to continue with the people in the poll. It sucks to lose such a cool giveaway so it's nice to be able to do this for them. If they have already built their own system or moved on then I will post asking for nominations, but please don't start that yet.


Thanks Phil. I was tempted to stash it in the closet but it would probably just sit there for a good while. Electronics are exciting to get and hook up, but I'm happy someone else will get to enjoy this too.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

I just slowly read thru the 9 pages of messages on this thread. Wow it's so touching and beautiful!! Josh, you have everybody chipping in and sending out good stuff!!  

Ok we need all vendors to participate and send more new stuff to make it happen!! Vendors gotta do what vendors gotta do, once in a while

Is the headunit (system 3, on page 1) already supplied/provided? If not, I'll get you a brand new Sony to give to a lucky recipient. (I'm not a vendor.)

Ben/Coppertone will give all the remaining parts!! He said name the parts please make it a long list!!


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Scott is the origin of this, he had 2 amps listed in the classifieds as free and I asked him if he'd like to do full build giveaways instead.

As he is 3rd in the poll, I have contacted fastracer about moving forward with build 3 so we should hear from him soon.

I would like to start from scratch with the donation list because it's been so long since people offered things for build 3. But I'll look back through and message the people who offered something.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Move to the next contestant. My nephew ended up being a low life and was expecting me to give him a free ride so I feel he doesn't deserve it and I sent him packing.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

That's a shame. Thanks for the update.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I believe I still have a pair of the PE Buyout mids if it can be used for one of the builds.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Maybe. I wonder if anyone has used them yet. How they do in doors?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I really have no idea. I just bought them for the donation.


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a new pair of JBL 4 inch coaxes and some instal accessories I can donate.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

So we have a HU, amp, 6.5" mids, 4" coax (if they fit the build), and some install accessories.

I might have 3 sets of RCAs if I can find them.

Could use some tweets, power wire, crossovers or comp set, deadening.

Still have not heard back from tat2bass.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Hi I have a fresh new Sony MEXGS600BT on order from the Sony website (lol free since it's from the Sony Rewards website toy store, well.. using those extra points). This HU will go to a recipient that Schmiddr2/Josh selects. This headunit has a small built-in amp, 3-pairs 5V pre-out, some high/low-pass filters, 120dB CD S/N, 7 band EQ, AM FM-RDS, bluetooth/microphone/handsfree-phone/audio, pandora link, app radio for android/iphone, selectable faceplate-LED color, rear USB port, aux-in, infrared remote, etc good stuff.

I need all supporters/readers, vendors and high-roller car audio people to step up and offer some good parts for the build and also future builds!!  Kindly post or PM to Schmiddr2/Josh and make other people's dream happen!! Thanks!


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

schmiddr2 said:


> So we have a HU, amp, 6.5" mids, 4" coax (if they fit the build), and some install accessories.
> 
> I might have 3 sets of RCAs if I can find them.
> 
> ...


I have a pair of passive crossovers from a Polk db6501 set, if you're interested. Also:
5ft Stinger HPM 8-ga Power Cable (blue),
8ft Stinger PRO 8 ga power cable (black),
2ft Stinger HPM 4-ga power cable (blue),
2ft "CAR AUDIO" 4-ga power cable (red),
Scosche 1-into-4 fused distribution block and (4) 50A Max Fuses,
a couple square feet of Stinger Roadkill deadener,
Radio Shack 6-position dual row barrier strip, and
a selection of 1M RCA interconnects.

Let me know if any or all of the above interests you.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

> passive crossovers from a Polk db6501 set,
> 2ft Stinger HPM 4-ga power cable (blue),
> couple square feet of Stinger Roadkill deadener


I think these would fit what we have so far.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I also have a set of crossovers if you need them, they are MPyre crossovers. Someone on here donated them to be a while back, I am more than happy to pass them on again.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

We now need to find some deserving contestants. If you would like to nominate someone please state that here and why they could use our help.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

The amp came in yesterday. Brand new, nice and heavy. I want to keep it  , but alas I have no need for it.

Any audio fanatics who cannot afford their own system and are of good character?


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Any updates on the builds?


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

well, as far as bryan's build, the gear is sitting in his new garage. since the thread started, he's had his fourth child and moved into a house. he and his wife both deliver pizzas using one vehicle, so suffice it to say, it's still tentatively on, but it might have to wait until the phoenix heat dies down a little.


----------



## JCJetta (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing some progress on this; it's been several months and despite winter not really ending until after April in the midwest, I gotta think there'd be something to look at by now.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Still tentatively on, or has the build been abandoned?


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I nominate this thread for the "biggest letdown of 2014" category of the DIYMA awards.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

What build are you wanting to see get going?


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

i'm hoping that in the coming months, as things warm up (yes, it's cold here in phoenix), that i'll be able to start build #1


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

DJNight2k said:


> I'm waiting still on some ground wire that was donated but supposedly had some ups issues and also figuring out a sub enclosure that will work for my Tahoe and not take up cargo space. Will def. Post pics etc when i get the build underway. Also cold and snowy where i am, not the best time to be tearing the truck apart.


I'm finally understanding why this donating without really knowing the person is a sham. This guy quoted here has not been on here in over a year and was buying and selling all kinds of stuff after this thread, not the donated stuff, but if he can afford to have MS8's and many other nice things he doesn't need our help funding a project. We all like to get "free" stuff, but this is not like getting something free from a company giveaway as a promotion for their business, these kind people here donate their stuff for people who absolutely cannot afford to build a system - nor is it for people who think they are broke but actually just waste their money.

I hate to revive a thread to be a downer, but this stuff eats at me. I know there are deserving people out there, but finding them is almost impossible. The only one that turned out ok was the friend of brett. 1 out of 4 are bad odds and means lots of equipment is going to the wrong people. Of course this is just my opinion and I don't own the patent on donating to deserving people.

Have a good day people.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Did a build ever happen with Brett's friend though?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I assume it's still in the works. Brett seems trustworthy and is still around, so when he says his friend could use some help getting tunes in his car I tend to believe him. A delay for the install is not bad; lots of people have things that set back an install. Would like to see it though.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

hey guys, i appreciate the benefit of the doubt. i've been working on mine and offered plenty of times to start on the free build, but my friend bryan has been mia for awhile, to the point where i kinda got worried.

it's still my intention to get something installed, eventually, and if/when that happens, there will be a log


----------



## Donanon (Sep 13, 2013)

While I still have faith in people being basically good I will admit that I am a bit pissed off having been involved in what was for at least one individual a self serving scam.

But I chose to donate and things like this sometimes come with the territory so I knew the potential for abuse was there. Would I donate again? Absolutely, the douche bags of this world shouldn't put a cramp in what was a great and noble idea.


D.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

It bothers me and I hope the one I donated to got started. Just don't recall what I donated or which one it was.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

well, i finally got ahold of bryan and the build is still on. i hadn't seen him in months, so much so that it had me worried tbh. without divulging too much of his personal life, everything seems to be ok now and he actually bought a different car so the family now has two vehicles.

i was at his house last night and he showed me his new pizza delivery car, and it surprised me a little, but hey, to each their own. it's a 95 bmw 740i, and in ok condition. however, the previous owner has something really janky setup; looks like it was a temporary fix for faulty break lights. either way, i made plans to go today to start this build, or at least clean things up, make them safe and start chronicling from the beginning.

i'll keep things updated here, but will start 'free build thread 1' sometime this week.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

just fyi, finally started....

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...uild-log-1-free-build-thread.html#post2706442


----------

